# Another job?



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

I have been in this field 7 years,see prices drop every year,payments later and later is'nt it time just to find another job people or keep getting screwed around..the 1 company left i do work for part time they do have a pricelist but i tell them what it takes to do it or gl finding someone.E1 here needs to start doing the same gl in your choices.


----------



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

i am down to one National as well.I turn jobs down left and right with no shame.Can i use the extra money?Sure i can but i would rather sleep til 10am and not work at all then drive 30 mins away to cap a line for $5.00.I tell them all the time to go scratch


----------



## AAA inspector (Nov 27, 2013)

Im down here in Jersey running a small 4 employee botg pres company and I've been with the same nat going on 3 years with mixed work inbetween. What I thought was great money at first quickly dwindled to little but we've grown.  Where do I find a higher than mid level nat company in NJ? We have 6 commercial mowers that don't do much for us this winter but next season we are ready to make some real money, no more $25 0-5000 sq ft. We're ready for anything got a lot of equipment. Ready for bigger bucks. Where do I start looking?


----------



## AAA inspector (Nov 27, 2013)

Apologies if im not supposed to post here, if its off topic this is my first post. 2nd now haha


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

AAA inspector said:


> We're ready for anything got a lot of equipment. Ready for bigger bucks. Where do I start looking?


 My advice, forget the nationals. Go directly to the credit unions, local banks, brokers, apartment complexes, private customers, etc.

If you are quality minded company, go for customers who will pay for that service. If you are a volume company, sign on with Safeguard :innocent:.....


----------



## AAA inspector (Nov 27, 2013)

Good advice, thanks brads


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

I walked about a month ago and told them all to pound sand. There is not a viable business model that allows you to make a reasonable profit doing this working for the nationals, regionals or anyone else in the P&P payroll pipeline for that matter.

If I ever suffer a severe enough head injury to make me want to do this again it will only be private customers, period. And even then I will be very picky as to whom I work for.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Glad to see you're still hangin' around :thumbsup:


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> I walked about a month ago and told them all to pound sand. There is not a viable business model that allows you to make a reasonable profit doing this working for the nationals, regionals or anyone else in the P&P payroll pipeline for that matter.
> 
> If I ever suffer a severe enough head injury to make me want to do this again it will only be private customers, period. And even then I will be very picky as to whom I work for.


Seems that more and more of you guys getting out! I understand there days I think of just going back to Averitt and turning wrenches again.


----------

